
He might demonstrate “hidden knowledge” – like how a stranger’s loved ones died - janandonly
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/07/01/as-a-psychiatrist-i-diagnose-mental-illness-and-sometimes-demonic-possession/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5309178b42d3
======
gus_massa
> _The subject might also exhibit enormous strength or even the
> extraordinarily rare phenomenon of levitation. (I have not witnessed a
> levitation myself, but half a dozen people I work with vow that they’ve seen
> it in the course of their exorcisms.)_

Pic or it didn't happen.

Anecdotal second hand evidence is extremely unreliable. Put a camera in each
exorcism, get a good video of it and make Randi an CD vouch the veracity of
the video.

------
erric
This is a joke right? The author is talking about evil spirits and demonic
possession as being legit diagnosis as a board certified psychiatrist. He
should lose his license.

>Is it possible to be a sophisticated psychiatrist and believe that evil
spirits are, however seldom, assailing humans

No. No it is most certainly not.

>Fundamentalist misdiagnoses and absurd or even dangerous “treatments,” such
as beating victims, have sometimes occurred, especially in developing
countries. This is perhaps why exorcism has a negative connotation in some
quarters.

It has negative connotations because it’s make believe and hog wash.

>One cannot force these creatures to undergo lab studies or submit to
scientific manipulation; they will also hardly allow themselves to be easily
recorded by video equipment, as skeptics sometimes demand.

If you can’t measure, study and quantify something, it isn’t real.

